# Sherwin Armorseal Treadplex?



## CozzaPainting

I was wondering if anybody has used Sherwin Williams Armorseal Treadplex Waterbased coating?

Did you have to use a primer before applying it? How did you prepare the surface before applying?

I looked at a large food concession at a race track today. The floor is concrete, and has been previously painted. It will require a good pressure washing and spot sanding for areas that are damaged. The concession does not have much ventilation, so I would prefer to use a waterbased coating if possible. 

I have never done a concrete floor before. Any tips as to surface preparation or anything else I could find useful would be awesome.


----------



## Andyman

Ideally you need to profile the floor. If that doesn't make sense to you then the product will not hold up like it can. 

I've used treadplex before when I wasn't able to profile. I had a cleaning crew do a heavy cleaner then just rolled it. It's held up pretty well considering the floor wasn't "properly" prepared. If its just foot traffic you'll be fine. The floor I did small lifts were used after and the tires would tear into the coating. 

It's a good floor coating for light traffic.


----------



## CozzaPainting

Thanks for the reply Andyman. Can you explain profiling? I am new to this as I mentioned. 

There will be only foot traffic, no machinery.


----------



## Andyman

Check out the paint docs for Treadplex. It will tell you everything in them. 
Basically you need to grind or blast the surface to be coated.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I wouldn't worry about profile on a previously coated floor. Tredplex is a very nice acrylic foot traffic coating and adheres very well. It is very thin and spreads easy, recoats quick as well. I would just make sure the floor is clean, quick sand, then two coats. Tredplex primer if you think it needs it.


----------



## CozzaPainting

Thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## HoustonFloorCoatings

*Profiling*

Profiling is the term used to describe the act of making a smooth surface rougher. Epoxy, paint, etc will stick better to a surface with a profile than to a smooth surface. This is why we sand wood before painting, and acid wash, grind, or shot blast concrete floors before coating them. Ideally, your floor should have the surface of 80-120 grit sandpaper before coating it with epoxy or with something thick like tredplex. This will give the coating something to grip onto while it is drying. Most floor coating peels have nothing to do with the product installed, but rather the coating had nothing to hold onto, so it peeled with foot or vehicle traffic. If the floor is already coated, then you can simply sand it before applying a top coat. There is no reason to remove the previous coating unless it is peeling. If it is peeling, then you need to remove it all before re-coating, otherwise, whatever you put on top will peel along with it. HoustonFloorCoatings.com


----------

